# 1972  Raleigh Sports?



## irideiam (Jun 18, 2019)

I am new to vintage  Raleighs, Should the head tube lugs on this 1972 Sports frame have welded seams at the bottom?


----------



## irideiam (Jun 19, 2019)

No one knows?


----------



## juvela (Jun 19, 2019)

-----

These lugs are manufactured from stamped steel sheet and welded.

"Usually" manufacturers dress the weld do some degree so it appears better than here.

(keep in mind that 1972 was the peak of the boom and corners we being cut to meet sales demand)

If curious as to how lugs, crowns and shells are fabricated this site gives information -

https://fietssite.jouwweb.nl/13/13e

Lots to explore here...    


-----


----------



## irideiam (Jun 20, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> These lugs are manufactured from stamped steel sheet and welded.
> 
> ...



Cool thanks.


----------



## 3-speeder (Jul 20, 2019)

My '72 Sports looks the same. The seat lug weld might look a little cleaner.


----------



## RidgeWalker (Jul 20, 2019)

Ya.  Raleigh quality went south.


----------

